# What bedding do you use?



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i prefer shavings personally, however the barn i currently board at uses sawdust. :/


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Sometimes I use shavings. There is a lot of waste with them & I think even more waste when the chips are large. By far I like the compressed wood pellets. The poop picks up with practically no bedding & the absorbtion is great. It lasts longer than the shavings, is easier to store (great for boarding, etc) and is $4-6 per bag, vs $6-8 for shavings. (In my area, those are the prices at least). I put 2-3 bags into a 12x12 & it easily lasts the month with the horse coming in at night. With the bags of shavings, I have to use almost a full bag each week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I prefer the pellets but I can't buy them in bulk like I can shavings. A pallet of the wood pellets costs me around $250, which will bed down the stalls 1 time with about 12 bags left over for freshening. A 15 cu. yard trailer costs me $225 and will last me about 6 months, unless the weather is extremely poor. I just bought to trailers of shavings and expect to not have to buy shavings til almost this time next year.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

If you have space to store bulk, then shavings are by far cheaper. Especially if you stable your horse(s) a lot. I don't. If you cannot afford a large up front cost, and/or are short on storage space, then pellets are great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Fine shavings. I only have a couple of mine that are stalled part time and training horses that come in so it isn't too awful on the pocketbook. Used to get sawdust by the truckload but the mill they came from now runs too many mixed runs and there's a chance of having walnut or cherry in it  

The only thing I refuse to use is corn cob bedding. Dynasty ate a bunch of it (even with free choice hay) and gave himself an impaction. He didn't eat them until I stopped watching him, idiot horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

I like Equine Pine. I find it easier to scoop and I waste a lot less. With shavings I was taking out 2 wheelbarrels of waste, with shavings I'm taking out 1.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I personally have used straw, shavings, & pellets. Shavings by far are my preferred choice. Straw was basically a pain overall. Pellets were nice if I didn't need a "cushion" factor. But i'm definatly a shavings girl.

I have been at places that have used shredded newspaper, paper pulp, and saw dust. Not a fan of any of those.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

